# Canon F1 Light Meter



## nellybelle (Mar 8, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Hi Guys. I really really  hope you can help me. I think the light meter of my camera is broken. It  used to work fine a few years ago but it no longer works now. 


When  I look through the view finder the needle will not move up or down no  matter how bright the scene is that I point the camera at. I do not  think it is a battery issue as I have completed the test where you put  the cameras ISO to 100 and the shutter speed to 2000. This indicated  that the battery was ok. 


Please let me know if there is anything I can do to get the meter working again.[/FONT]


----------



## Pgeobc (Mar 8, 2011)

I had an F1n for years and that does not sound good. However, these were made for use with Mercury batteries only. Perhaps you have the wrong battery, perhaps not: alkaline just will not do correctly Try a Wein Zinc-Air battery equivalent or use the adaptor for 357s made by C.R.I.S.

Your meter movement may be shot. In that case, I do not know what to tell you to do. Some camera repair men may have spare parts, if you are lucky.


----------



## nellybelle (Mar 9, 2011)

You right it is an alkaline battery. Can you tell me axactly the type of battery I need? I was looking at this website WeinCell Batteries but im not sure exactly what battery I need. 

Is there any way you could send me some links of the types of batteris that will work in my old F1?

Thank you so much for your response


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a Varta V 625 U battery in my F-1 with no problems at all.  Look for a cross match and you should have it made.


----------



## Pgeobc (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, the original is a PX625/13 type. The Wein number will be ERB625. Be aware that these are a little expensive, they only activate after you remove the seal, and they don't last very long after they are activated. This little do-dad, right *Here* is another solution and, much cheaper in the long run.

In addition, I get the uneasy feeling that your meter needle should move, even with the incorrect battery (Alkaline), although it will be inaccurate. That means that the special battery might not fix your problem, but will allow your light meter to work more accurately once it is otherwise fixed (if it needs it).


----------



## compur (Mar 9, 2011)

Get a PX-625A battery.  You can buy 5 of them for about 4 bucks on eBay from Asian 
sellers.  Clean out your battery compartment with some rubbing alcohol and try one of 
these batteries. Your meter should work though with some inaccuracy due to the slightly 
different voltage.  This will at least tell you if the meter is working or not.  If not, the 
only alternative is professional repair or replacement of the body. 

BTW here is a camera owners manual.


----------

